# Will The LPGA Ever Play at Pebble Beach?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought the woman would never play at Oakmont, but I was there when Paula Creamer won the U.S. Women's open in 2010.
I Will be at St. Andrews, Scotland when the women play the British Open this July.
I will be hoping that someday soon, the woman will be invited to play at Pebble Beach.
What does everyone think?


----------

